# The split



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Seriously thinking it may be too cold for most situations this year. Need moving water but ice shelves create lots of danger for man and dog. Near zero temps will make for some quick exits. Plenty of birds today but that can change by Saturday . Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree. Water hunts in these temps are very difficult. If the wind blows at all the wind chills will be below zero. 
I am on the fence right now. Hopefully the forecast improves.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

finding an open launch may be challenging.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a ditch that should stay open due to a pump on a county drain but it’s still going to be bitter


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

dankoustas said:


> finding an open launch may be challenging.


i 

I wouldn’t even consider a boat hunt in these temps 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Retiredducker said:


> i
> 
> I wouldn’t even consider a boat hunt in these temps
> 
> ...


Oh but some will...


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

I plan to get out if it takes chain sawing the ramp open. Like to get one more great hunt in for the year.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I know that my boat will start at -16F. Caught one steelhead after it warmed up to 7 that day, and my buddy had to thaw it in his bat tub to clean it.

Have three options Saturday and bet one will be locked up, but if the channel is open it will be worth breaking ice.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Handliner84 said:


> I plan to get out if it takes chain sawing the ramp open. Like to get one more great hunt in for the year.


Now that's dedication!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

dankoustas said:


> Now that's dedication!!


Sounds ******* dangerous. It's not the conditions it's the safety factor that makes going boating a risk.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

with a few 3 degree low temperature, and high of 15 degrees, no ramp will be open. Hunting in 15 degree temperature is a bit** too.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Haven't seen a duck in Lapeer county in weeks. Occasionally see some geese flying high or in a private lake but that's it. Not looking too good. May be ice fishing by the weekend lol


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Hunting sea ducks in Maine on the Atlantic this week......
Temps same over there


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

You guys better not [email protected]$$ out!! I wanna look at some dead ducks while sitting by the fireplace in my PJs.


----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)

Honkers will take a beating my boat will go in just gotta hope I don't have to salt the ramp dann steel head fishermen lol


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Retiredducker said:


> Seriously thinking it may be too cold for most situations this year. Need moving water but ice shelves create lots of danger for man and dog. Near zero temps will make for some quick exits. Plenty of birds today but that can change by Saturday . Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You should probably stay home then, but if you want, as a favor to you, I will hunt your ditch and let you know if there are still birds around. Just send me the coords.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

But seriously, if anybody has room and is feeling charitable, I am in town (thumb area) for the holidays from New Mexico, I have a terribly expensive nonresident license in hand, and I’m planning to get very cold on Saturday morning by myself. I haven’t missed a split since I started duck hunting, not about to start now.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

We are going to scout down to the wire. Either way the dog is staying home. Wouldn't be surprised if the chainsaws and sledges come out. If the birds that are left bug out I'm not going to thru all that trouble, end up going ice fishing.

If all goes as planned. Shoot our green heads within the first hour of shooting hours then go catch some gills and crappie. Fin and feather weekend!


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Our split here in Pa. NW zone Dec 26-31 is over. We got over 2 feet of snow yesterday and it's still coming down. We can hunt Lake Erie until Jan 7 but just getting there is going to be tough. All the small water is hard so only the Lake Erie Zone remains open for us up here. On the plus side I guess I don't have to worry about cleaning the gun again. Goose is open until Jan 20 but good luck trying to get into a field. Happy New Year to all. Already looking forward to coming back up to Mi. Next year. Don't take any chances out in the water fellas. No duck is worth dying for........


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll be out, though ducks have been very scarce around here. But I may not go out as early as I usually do, and if someone beats me to my spot, so be it. Guess I'm just a tennis shoe hunter after all.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

My guns are still locked in my safe, so the decision has been made for me! (now I don't have to come up with a fake reason to not go because it's too cold)


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Found a lake that's 50% locked up holding a crap load of honkers. Hopefully it stays open if not always have a small river with a good flow that never freezes. But every one and there brother hunts it hopefully the cold keeps them at home.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

My ditch was holding anywhere from 80-150 mallards daily, starting to lock up so we’re throwing a big ice eater out on the pond about 500 yards away. Hoping the ducks find it. Either way we’ll be out Saturday sitting over the ice eater pocket of water hoping a few mallards or honkers wander through. Running it tonight through Saturday and hoping that pushing water at 1400 gallons a minute that a good portion of the pond will be open.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Planning on driving around Thursday and Friday morning to narrow down my options. Got 4 places in mind, but I'm guessing at least 2 will be a no-go. Dog will likely have to stay home this time unless I'm shore hunting somewhere that I can pop-up the shanty nearby.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

LumberJ said:


> Planning on driving around Thursday and Friday morning to narrow down my options. Got 4 places in mind, but I'm guessing at least 2 will be a no-go. Dog will likely have to stay home this time unless I'm shore hunting somewhere that I can pop-up the shanty nearby.


I was thinking about bringing the ice shanty for incase of emergency to quickly warm up.


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am heading out on the river in the boat in about a hour. Looks like it skimmed over night


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

A friend has permission on spot that very likely will stay at least partly open. Problem is we'd need the dog and I'm very hesitant about running him in these conditions. 

Got a pheasant hunt lined up on Saturday. That's sounds better and better to me. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm setting this up in the living room again with the outdoor channel on. Less than a month to go before baby girl arrives. So I'm staying around home with mommy. Good luck and be safe


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm going to look around Fri but pretty much know what our options are. Heavily leaning towards just meeting for breakfast and talking about what a good season it was.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Cold wave expected through this weekend. Single digit temps. Any of you who are expecting any non-moving water, such as lakes you see now that may be partially open, to still be open this weekend I think are setting yourself up for a disappointment. 

I was planning on field hunting no matter what. Only question is whether the resident honkers that stick around this late will still be around close enough to the fields to want to come eat. 

Either way, I think the dog stays home for this one, which is a huge bummer, and usually a reason for me to stay home as well. 

Do you guys think the resident mallards and geese that tend to stick around rivers and such seemingly all season try to fly south when it's this cold, or do they just find more moving water to hang in?


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> My ditch was holding anywhere from 80-150 mallards daily, starting to lock up so we’re throwing a big ice eater out on the pond about 500 yards away. Hoping the ducks find it. Either way we’ll be out Saturday sitting over the ice eater pocket of water hoping a few mallards or honkers wander through. Running it tonight through Saturday and hoping that pushing water at 1400 gallons a minute that a good portion of the pond will be open.[/QUOT
> 
> Depends on the ditch. Some stay open much longer depending on flow and springs. One of mine is locked tight the other flowing clear
> 
> ...


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Cold wave expected through this weekend. Single digit temps. Any of you who are expecting any non-moving water, such as lakes you see now that may be partially open, to still be open this weekend I think are setting yourself up for a disappointment.
> 
> I was planning on field hunting no matter what. Only question is whether the resident honkers that stick around this late will still be around close enough to the fields to want to come eat.
> 
> ...



They will stick but won’t move around much


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

One side of the ditch has locked up today, other side is wide open. Pond is not far and has the ice eater going full bore. Only took an hour to start splitting the ice. Still not sure how great we’ll do but it’ll be a fun experience at least!


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> always have a small river with a good flow that never freezes. But every one and there brother hunts it hopefully the cold keeps them at home.


If this is the 7-11 spot good luck, they will be there no matter what the temps, big fire to keep them warm and shooting before legal time like every split. Have many good memories hunting there for the split, the only place I would set up at 1:00 am to secure our spot and limit out in 10 mins.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> If this is the 7-11 spot good luck, they will be there no matter what the temps, big fire to keep them warm and shooting before legal time like every split. Have many good memories hunting there for the split, the only place I would set up at 1:00 am to secure our spot and limit out in 10 mins.


Nope not the 7-11 spot.


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lots of ice in the river and the lake. Just got off the water. Be careful if u go out this weekend


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

check the satellite image before you go out too.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

St. Claire last week. I’m sure it’s far more covered in ice now.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> St. Claire last week. I’m sure it’s far more covered in ice now.
> View attachment 288000


Crap!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

LumberJ said:


> Crap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1518976134824496&id=350992488289539


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1518976134824496&id=350992488289539


Looks good...just find those holes to whack and stack.
I want to the here the “season closes too early” group chime in.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> Looks good...just find those holes and whack and stack.
> I want to the here the “season closes too early” group chime in.


I would say since we missed freeze up of ponds, marshes and shallow bays by literally 1 week at Harsens, I would say they timed it perfectly


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Once every 5 years it freezes too hard for the late split. This is the year. The late 2 days have always been my best 2 days. Even when they did the week off then split. The birds get a rest and I get a whole week to scout. Lol.


----------



## Fill Sinobad23 (Oct 26, 2016)

Will be giving Huron a try with a couple of buddies to test out the new layout if the ice(slush) flow miraculously slows down, came out of no where just last night. Will be a good weekend for ice fishing tho... Good luck and be safe to anyone after the ducks on the water


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

As usual, my late season corn field has been filling with 300 honkers and they've been on a great pattern. Coming off the river at 2 pm every day. Amazingly I think that the part of the river they sit on might freeze before Saturday! Fingers crossed! The typical drainage ditches are filled with mallards, just can't get permission. SWmi


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Spent the morning driving and found way more ice that I was hoping to see (although not surprising). Most of my spots are froze out but found 1 hole holding a lot of mergs. Might need Far Beyond Driven's Merg Sled. haha


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

LumberJ said:


> Spent the morning driving and found way more ice that I was hoping to see (although not surprising). Most of my spots are froze out but found 1 hole holding a lot of mergs. Might need Far Beyond Driven's Merg Sled. haha


Merg sleds!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Bought the lumber for y boards today. They will be modular so the decoys can be swapped out. 30 Super Magnum mergs? I'll do it. Just push me...


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 288093
> Bought the lumber for y boards today. They will be modular so the decoys can be swapped out. 30 Super Magnum mergs? I'll do it. Just push me...


Saw a couple Whistlers mixed into the group, so make it 28 Mergs and a pair of GE. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

LumberJ said:


> Saw a couple Whistlers mixed into the group, so make it 28 Mergs and a pair of GE.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yummm!!!!!!!


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Yummm!!!!!!!


m

When is dinner?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

All I know, if anyone was planning on the DR, you’re gunna need a plan B or C for sure.


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was out looking today and I would agree


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My creek I jump shot a limit from on a brisk 8 degree split is still open. Will it be on Saturday, not sure. Does it hold anything, not sure. Aim to figure out.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Divers Down said:


> All I know, if anyone was planning on the DR, you’re gunna need a plan B or C for sure.


This is the most ice I have ever seen in the river this early. I expected to see some ice flows, but WOW!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Ice happens when it get cold.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

It’s very concerning actually. I hope the deep freeze lets up otherwise a lot of ducks may be lost.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> It’s very concerning actually. I hope the deep freeze lets up otherwise a lot of ducks may be lost.



Yeah, many ducks, for some reason, seem to be too stupid to leave when things freeze up. Must be the "Darwin Effect" in action. Nature finding a way to get rid of the idiots.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looked to be thousands out there with no way to get to them.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Looked to be thousands out there with no way to get to them.


Even if ya got to em, you may need a helicopter to return. That’s a ton of swift moving ice to tackle, let alone the arctic temps. Hate to say it but the ducks will win this split, just hope they don’t parish to the elements.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Checked all the usual rivers in the area today. Found one small hole the size of a car holding 5 ducks. A mallard pair, drake black, drake Goldeneye, and a hen wood duck. I couldn't believe it! Too bad this was in an area you cannot hunt. Every river is locked all the way across with thick ice. Below dams are open but once again off limits to hunt. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, split sucks and froze out! Season dates are no good :evilsmile


----------



## mibrhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

Heading out tomorrow to scout so more. Found some open water today but no ducks only swans...


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

lastflight said:


> This is the most ice I have ever seen in the river this early. I expected to see some ice flows, but WOW!


Coast guard was out cutting lsc and scr yesterday. That’s why.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Found around 150 mallards yesterday loaded up in some short water near dairy farm. A friend Tex me last night, he found around 300 geese on field. Still a few birds around but not many. This cold weather should keep most of the azzclowns in the house this weekend


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Divers Down said:


> Even if ya got to em, you may need a helicopter to return. That’s a ton of swift moving ice to tackle, let alone the arctic temps. Hate to say it but the ducks will win this split, just hope they don’t parish to the elements.


I agree. There are a couple spots you might be able to get out, but might not get back. There are some nice birds around but not worth taking a chance. I'm sure some will try...


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Well my hunting partner scouted his spot today and found four mallards. I'm trying to decide if it's worth driving two hours round trip or not. I found a tiny bit of huntable open water today, but someone will probably be there tomorrow, besides I didn't find any ducks there.

Meanwhile, our pheasant hunt has been postponed. Everyone was worried about their dogs in the cold. Which I understand completely, if I do decide to go tomorrow, Bravo will probably stay home. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Well my hunting partner scouted his spot today and found four mallards. I'm trying to decide if it's worth driving two hours round trip or not. I found a tiny bit of huntable open water today, but someone will probably be there tomorrow, besides I didn't find any ducks there.
> 
> Meanwhile, our pheasant hunt has been postponed. Everyone was worried about their dogs in the cold. Which I understand completely, if I do decide to go tomorrow, Bravo will probably stay home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


I have been pheasant hunting twice since this cold snap. I have only put my dog out for an hour to 1.5 hours each time. No more. It has been 8 and 10 degrees.

I would never hunt my dog in water in this cold.

BTW: This month's Gun Dog magazine has an article about running your dog in the cold.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

We had 3 shorthairs that were going to run with about 30 birds planted on Sunday, and originally some kids were coming too. 

My husband volunteered to run his dog for a youth hunt in a couple weeks, so we figured it would be a fun way to get the rust off the dog. I think if it was just us with 4-6 birds, we still would have gone. We're going to try for next weekend.

I'll have to check out that article. I plan on picking up some musher's secret for the dogs paws. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel incredibly fortunate to have 2 fields with good numbers of geese. The larger group has actually switched from using a corn field to a winter wheat field. Looking forward to a good shoot tomorrow.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Some yards and businesses around 44th and Kalamazoo in Kentwood are loaded with birds.


----------



## mibrhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

If someone has an airboat they want to take me on I gotta a killer spot... lol hoping it's not too crowded at my other local spot!


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck bruiser be back from Maine tomorrow. Our guide hasn’t been able to get out on the ocean here last two days as it’s even freezing up!!!!!!
Everyone here in Maine and mass has never seen this much ice in 100 years from what they keep saying


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Some yards and businesses around 44th and Kalamazoo in Kentwood are loaded with birds.


Lol. They are every year. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, white out conditions again here in sw mi. We have about 18 inches of snow on the ground. Birds had been showing up at 1 every day. So we show up at 1130 to set up. Not later than 1140 and birds start coming, hurry up and get blinds and half the spread set. Birds committed into the wheat with reckless abandon right on the deck. Didn't even put snow covers on. Shot our 9th bird at 12:15. Doesn't get any better than that! Could've used about 5 more guns as birds tried to keep piling in for the next 30 as we picked up.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

spartansfan said:


> Well, white out conditions again here in sw mi. We have about 18 inches of snow on the ground. Birds had been showing up at 1 every day. So we show up at 1130 to set up. Not later than 1140 and birds start coming, hurry up and get blinds and half the spread set. Birds committed into the wheat with reckless abandon right on the deck. Didn't even put snow covers on. Shot our 9th bird at 12:15. Doesn't get any better than that! Could've used about 5 more guns as birds tried to keep piling in for the next 30 as we picked up.


Nice











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So I shoveled the driveway for the third time this week. Running out of room for snow. Then I shoveled at church. Again. We're the janitors. Then I said screw this, I'm hurting, sweaty, and have my gear and there's a spring creek in the ASGA that holds birds.

Well no one hunted it, as the road to it was unbroken. Slap the Jeep in four and go about 30' and the front end lifts up off the ground. Add 1.5 miles to the walk as its 3/4 a mile to the creek. Get to the creek busting knee deep snow and walk to the private land and nothing, start zig zagging back and from the creek and catch a drake slipping upstream. Sit down and compose myself, calm down, take the gloves off, and walk thirty yards upstream from where I saw him. Nothing. Slide a but farther forward and the bank collapses as I'm in a snow drift, now up to my neck in powder. Carefully and quietly slide into the creek, wade downstream, and climb out. Dust off the gun and go back thirty yards farther than that spot and see "him" sneaking again. Screw this, bull rush the creek at a 90 degree angle to where I saw him.

And 60 mallards explode out all around me. I spin left and wait until one gets in the trees as not to drop him in five feet of powder and drop him, spin around and drop a late riser into, yep, the 5' of powder, but he fell through and rolled into the creek. Did not try for a triple. Grab duck one then, yes again, slide through five feet of powder to get duck two. Take a break (could have really used a smoke) then resume the walk, as the birds surely just jumped up a ways. Got to the next private stretch and didn't look closely enough, only to flush three holding tight to the road. They flew up the culvert, no kidding. Right up a 3' tube and popped out in range but over a road and on private land. Did not even think to shoot. Walked the roads back around the block as I was done busting trail, diving into the ditch for the few cars that passed as it wasn't wide enough for the both of us. My fit bit pretty much was screaming that I was going to die by this point.

Just get to Jeep and the wife calls. She's been running a successful firewood enterprise and some one called and was half an hour out on an emergency firewood run for a new years bon fire. This really isn't a prime time for wood pimpery. We had just what she needed, no more, no less, in the barn. The barn. The driveway I had not shoveled. So I fly home and dig a path wide enough for a jet sled to the barn just as she rolls up. 

$30, a brace of mallards, a great story, my as seen on tv massaging wrap around heater pad (with magnetic closure hell yeah), a six pack and tacos in front if me. What was a boring afternoon turned out awesome.

And as I edit this, I watch through the bay window as the lake effect cloud slowly slips inland. Taco gut, beer hangover, and another round of shovelling in single digit temperatures tomorrow morning. Life is good.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Truly far beyond driven...


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Got tired just reading the post!


----------



## JSchipper (Dec 8, 2013)

Great way to end it!!! Last day - 2 shots, 2 ducks. This is my 5th year hunting and I was lucky enough to snag a band off Suzie. Let the depression begin. #henkiller


----------

